# sound card usb ?



## Phill (Apr 19, 2009)

hello
I want to play with rew
I search a sound card usb, for laptop (vista), with a phantom power for a ecm
8000...
what is your choice?

thanks
Phill


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi phil,

welcome to the forum. Ive never needed to purchase an external card so cant help much, but its worth having a quick search through the REW section while you wait for responses. Others have bought cards before and posted their experiences with those cards, and it will be useful. I have noted a few people using Turtle Beach external cards however, so should be worth checking those out.

Just wanted to take the opportunity to welcome you to HTS.

Cheers


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Check the suggestions in this thread USB Soundcard - Vista Compatible and the other threads in the REW Information Index.


----------



## Phill (Apr 19, 2009)

hello
thank you for your answers 
it is for vista 32 bit
that's what I found:

Tascam US 144


M-audio fast track *mk2* :


Presonius audio box :


What is your opinion?
Phill


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I believe both the Maudio Fastrack and the Tascam 144 have been used successfully with REW.


----------



## Gerbrand (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello,

I just started REWíng yesterday and I bought a MAudio Fasttrack to use with my EMC8000. It only has one disadvantage though: there is no line-in, so you cannot do a loopback measurement.

Gerbrand


----------



## Phill (Apr 19, 2009)

Gerbrand said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just started REWíng yesterday and I bought a MAudio Fasttrack to use with my EMC8000. It only has one disadvantage though: there is no line-in, so you cannot do a loopback measurement.
> 
> Gerbrand


hello

we may therefore prefer the following solution:
beringher : UCA202 + MIC100

the tube may not be linear?

Phill


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I wouldn't recommend using a tube preamp for measurement, they generally have a frequency response that is (deliberately) not flat.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Gerbrand said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just started REWíng yesterday and I bought a MAudio Fasttrack to use with my EMC8000. It only has one disadvantage though: there is no line-in, so you cannot do a loopback measurement.
> 
> Gerbrand


You can theoretically do a loopback by inserting a pad in the loop, I think 30dB is appropriate, but search for past threads for the recommendation...


Phill said:


> hello
> 
> we may therefore prefer the following solution:
> beringher : UCA202 + MIC100
> ...


I've never used nor seen graphs for the MIC100 or the tube it uses...
That being said, they claim +/-3dB over the audio spectrum...
That being said, they say it sounds "warm" so I might be cautious...
You may be able to use a pad similar to above to take a sweep (or several sweeps across different amplitude ranges) to see if it's adequate for your purposes... in which case, by all means, please post these...

Or you could stick with the Xenyx 802 ...


----------



## rvsixer (Oct 19, 2008)

glaufman said:


> Or you could stick with the Xenyx 802 ...


If a Xenyx 802 has not yet been purchased, the less expensive 502 also works fine for REW/ECM8000 usage.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I see Behringer have recently added phantom power to the 502, that was really the only thing against it previously so looks a good option now.


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

rvsixer said:


> If a Xenyx 802 has not yet been purchased, the less expensive 502 also works fine for REW/ECM8000 usage.





JohnM said:


> I see Behringer have recently added phantom power to the 502, that was really the only thing against it previously so looks a good option now.


Foolishly I thought that the 502 would work fine, bought one used on ebay, and then found that I needed the phantom power for the EMM-6 mic and the 502 did not offer it. I missed the fine print in the users manual that the phantom power button was present only on the higher models. So, back to ebay to sell the 502 and buy an 802. 

Behringer adding the phantom power to the 502 is great. I don't see a phantom power switch in the photo on their website. But at least one person has tried a new model and found it has phantom power, but no switch. So the appearance is the same, and only the packaging announces the new feature. Adding it, without changing the model number, will certainly make the used market confusing. 

Bill


----------



## Phill (Apr 19, 2009)

hello
I looked at the documentation about the phantom power...
I looked at all the photos.... 
no button on the 502...how to differentiate the 502 with and without phantom power ...
how to know if the model is old or new?
not easy!
Phill

http://www.behringer.de/EN/Products/502.aspx


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

laser188139 said:


> Adding it, without changing the model number, will certainly make the used market confusing.
> 
> Bill


Agree 100%
I wonder if we could get a date code or revision or SN from them on when they started adding this...
I definnitely think not differentiating the two in the market is a blunder.


----------



## aramb (Dec 27, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Edirol UA-1EX will work with the RS SPL meter and REW?

Aram


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I have no personal experience with it, but it seems to have Line In and Line Out, I would expect so... The spec sheet I saw listed WindowsXP, but not Vista or 7, so if you're not using XP, you might want to do more research on the OS compatibility.


----------



## aramb (Dec 27, 2009)

What about the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 sound card... has anyone had luck getting this one to work with REW? It does have Windows 7 drivers.


Aram


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm having trouble running searches at the moment, but I'm sure I've seen X-Fis used before, if not spcifically the 5.1... but it seems to have line in... I'm not sure why it calls thre outputs "speaker" intead of line out ...


----------



## Phill (Apr 19, 2009)

hello
The XENYX 802 is no longer distributed by my dealer
it offers the t.mix mix802
many similarities!
http://www.thomann.de/fr/the_tmix_mix_802.htm
your opinion ?

Phill


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

Bonjour Phill,

Dans quel département du Sud est-ce que vous habitez ? Deux fois j'y ai passé un mois pour des cours de français. 

The T.Mix 802 looks suitable. The layout is not identical to the Xenix 802: the switch and light for the phantom power is in a different place. So I looked at the photos of the box and the close up photos of the mixer to verify its presence. 

Bill


----------



## Phill (Apr 19, 2009)

laser188139 said:


> Bonjour Phill,
> 
> Dans quel département du Sud est-ce que vous habitez ? Deux fois j'y ai passé un mois pour des cours de français.
> 
> Bill


Dans l'Herault (34), entre Beziers et Pezenas...

The T.Mix 802 looks suitable...I will be ordering this machine....
I need English classes !!! googgle is my friends, but....

Phill


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

En 2008 j'ai visité Arles et Aix-en-Provence, mais comme mon école était à Villefranche-sur-Mer, Hérault était un peu trop loin pour y voyager pendant un week-end. Après vous avoir écrit, j'ai trouvé le lien à votre site http://domainedupossible.free.fr. Comme j'ai de bons souvenirs des arènes et de l'amphithéâtre d'Arles, j'ai trouvé très amusantes vos images et votre histoire des arènes de Béziers. 

Je suis sûr que tout ira bien avec le T.Mix 802. 
Bill


----------



## Phill (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks Bill !
I order tonight...

Phill


----------



## Firochromis (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I'm a total newbie and don't know where to start. I'll use the REW for improving my room acoustics mainly for my stereo system. First step is cableing. I'll use a NEC laptop with only mic. jack in. I have been reading the forum for the last three days and decide to go the ECM8000+XENYX 802+UCA202 route, in the link below. Do I need anything more? (or less, hopefully  )

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ards/10001-rew-cabling-connection-basics.html

So, a basic questions from newbie:

Can I switch to XENYX *5*02+UCA20*0* combo to reduce the costs? This combo is half the price of the 802+202 combo.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

The new version of the 502 seems to have phantom power, so you should be ok there...
As for the UCA200, there's no such thing on Behringer's website, but running a search on our forum turns up a few threads... try reading what's turned up here and also in the soundcard section for more info.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Firochromis said:


> So, a basic questions from newbie: Can I switch to XENYX *5*02+UCA20*0* combo to reduce the costs? This combo is half the price of the 802+202 combo.


Actually I’m not sure you can buy the UCA200 anymore, but yes your “fallback” set-up will work. Even if you can find a UCA200, it might be better to pass on it. Google “behringer uca200” and you’ll find numerous links from people having problems using it.

Regarding the Zenyx 502, as Greg noted, just make sure you buy the currently-available model, not an older one. The older ones don’t have phantom power, so you couldn’t use the ECM mic with it.

Alternately, I’d recommend considering a Tascam US-122L. You can find them for only a few bucks more than the Xenyx 502/UCA202 combo you’re considering. The advantage is you get everything in a single package, so you don’t have to futz with multiple pieces of hardware and all the cables and connections they need. A single USB cable to the computer, a mic cable for the ECM8000 – that’s it, you’re in business. Plus it has RCA outputs, so no need to acquire any 1/4” phone – RCA adapter cables. 

Just be sure and Google for some user reviews to make sure the 122L is compatible with your OS (actually, that’s good advice for the UCA202, as well as any other soundcard you might consider).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Firochromis (Jan 26, 2010)

Greg and Wayne, thanks for your inputs.

Update my situation: I bought ECM8000 and Xenyx 802. The good news is, when I told my situation to the guy in the music store, he accepted to add the package a free UCA200. So a free UCA200 beats the UCA202. I haven't tried the combo yet. Do I have to install any program before connecting them?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If the UCA200 has any drivers, you'll need to install them.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Firochromis (Jan 26, 2010)

UCA 200 seems working fine. I made some measurements and sound card calibration. Adding these info for the record, soon I'll discuss my combo and ask for help in a seperate post.

Best regards..


----------



## Phill (Apr 19, 2009)

hello
UCA202 is good !
http://domainedupossible.free.fr/pagemus/420A/HR4.htm
in french, sorry !
Phill


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Glad to hear it!


----------

